# Come See Ravi Zacharias at Quantico - Saturday 20 Feb 2010



## Semper Fidelis (Feb 18, 2010)

I know this is short notice but I've been traveling. In fact, I'm about to board a flight from Hawaii to Chicago as I type this.

Ravi Zacharias will be at Little Hall aboard Marine Corps Base, Quantico this Saturday at 9 am. It's free to the public and they removed the requirement to register as they were not getting the response they anticipated. Little Hall can seat hundreds of people so please come and see him if you live anywhere near Quantico.

Details:

*When:* Saturday, 20 Feb 2010, 0900-1100

*Driving Directions: *

Enter through the Main Gate only, just off the 150A exit of I-95. 
Have at least one form of photo ID to show the gate guard.
Tell the guard that you're attending the Ravi Zacharias event at the MCBQ Theater. 
Continue along Fuller Rd. as it winds through the MCBQ golf course.
The first stop light is the where Fuller Rd. turns into Barnett Ave.
Ensure you are in the left lane for the parking lot.
The parking lot is across the street from the MCBQ Theater (Little Hall).

Plan to arrive at least 45 minutes early due to potential delays at the gate and finding a parking space.


----------



## fredtgreco (Feb 18, 2010)

If I were close, I'd definitely go. I really appreciate Ravi.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Feb 18, 2010)

Aww! If it were a mere 2 months later I would attend!


----------



## BlackCalvinist (Feb 19, 2010)

That requires waking early. Let me think heavily about it and see what my wife says this evening.


----------



## Herald (Feb 19, 2010)

I may go. It's only an hour from my house.


----------



## Herald (Feb 20, 2010)

Okay, I'm going.


----------



## Herald (Feb 20, 2010)

Boy, do I have egg on my face. I thought it was 2100 hours, not 0900. I misread it. Guess I'm not going. Bummer.


----------



## jwithnell (Feb 20, 2010)

If the IDPA match we've registered for gets canceled, maybe we'll attend this talk.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Feb 21, 2010)

The event was spectacular. There were about 400-500 people present. Quite a crowd for that hour of the day. I'm going to start subscribing to his podcast: Ravi Zacharias International Ministries :: Let My People Think Radio Program


----------



## BlackCalvinist (Feb 21, 2010)

Late night. I know, not an excuse. Wish I would've made it.


----------



## Ivan (Feb 21, 2010)

Ravi is cool.


----------



## DeoOpt (Feb 21, 2010)

*Wow*

I would like to go. But im going to see Dr. John Piper at Mars Hill this Sunday in Ballard


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Feb 22, 2010)

Folks,

Just to clarify, the event happen*ed*. It is not _going_ to happen. 20 February was two days ago and there have been a couple of posts that seem to misunderstand when this event occurred.

Don't worry about any schedule conflicts because this event happened in the past.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Feb 22, 2010)

Semper Fidelis said:


> The event was spectacular. There were about 400-500 people present. Quite a crowd for that hour of the day. I'm going to start subscribing to his podcast: Ravi Zacharias International Ministries :: Let My People Think Radio Program


 
But Rich! He isn't Reformed... and he most definitely isn't Van Tillian! What could you _possibly_ have to learn from this obviously confused and theologically wishy washy guy?

Just kidding. He is very good. Who sponsored/organized the event? Was it a chaplain on base or was it the OCF or the Navigators or who?


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Feb 22, 2010)

He might not be Van Tillian but he certainly understands and speaks to presuppositions.


----------



## jwithnell (Feb 22, 2010)

Yes, I certainly misread the OP -- I was thinking _next_ Saturday. And I'm the one who usually keeps the family on schedule. Heh, heh ....


----------

